# When Rosa Ponselle Fell Apart



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

One would be hard pressed to find a singer bringing more emotion to music than Ponselle because in these two recordings made in her late 50's, she broke down emotionally better than anyone. Have a listen. In the song Amuri Amuri you get to hear some of the most amazing use of chest register ever as well as her deep baritone speaking voice.Senza Mama, accompanying herself


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Callas is held up by a huge crowd as the very apex in emotional involvement with singing, but i think it is unfair to keep Ponselle out of this equation, because in these two recordings made in her late 50's, she broke down emotionally better than anyone. Have a listen. In the song Amuri Amuri you get to hear some of the most amazing use of chest register ever as well as her deep baritone speaking voice.Senza Mama, accompanying herself


I must take exception to your description of what it is that Callas is celebrated for. "Emotional involvement" isn't what makes her unique.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I must take exception to your description of what it is that Callas is celebrated for. "Emotional involvement" isn't what makes her unique.


I would agree.  At the very least, the kind of "emotional involvement" Callas provides is something more thought out, detailed, and varied, over the course of an entire role, than simply "falling apart" at the big moment of an aria.

Not to take anything away from Ponselle.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I must take exception to your description of what it is that Callas is celebrated for. "Emotional involvement" isn't what makes her unique.


I rewrote my intro after your critique. I do listen to you and i can get carried away. I still think Rosa stands out here, though.


----------

